# Looking for english ante natal classes near paphos



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone any ideas pls


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Try The Pregnancy Centre which is above the BMW garage, next to the Royal Clinic in Geroskipou. Also the General Hospital has them. If you are going with a private doctor I would check out the Iasis Hospital and see what they recommend. mainPage 
Or just go to both places and see where you are most comfortable. Good Luck!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Try The Pregnancy Centre which is above the BMW garage, next to the Royal Clinic in Geroskipou. Also the General Hospital has them. If you are going with a private doctor I would check out the Iasis Hospital and see what they recommend. mainPage
> Or just go to both places and see where you are most comfortable. Good Luck!


Thanks Cleo actually having the baby at Iasis so will get son to ask the consultant when they go next time

Thank you !


----------

